# bob sykes 7/26



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

no luck so far noone has gotten even a nibble since i been here hopefully it picks up soon or else it will be a long night, surprised ugly 1 isnt here slaying sharks but ill keep everyone posted on the action here.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

What part are you fishing right now? Octagon, bridge, Gulf Breeze or beach side and if so how far down? Bait you're using, or are you using artificials, topwater, bottom rig?


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

850 you signed off right as I posted. Well did you get busy or did you get skunked? Thinking I'll try my luck Sunday night.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

I wish I was out brawling some sharks 850! I have not recovered from the last beating I took down at the octagon. A few more therapy sessions and they should let me out of my straight jacket! My next goal is landing a big bull Shark in Blackwater River! I know they are out there right now its just a matter of time before I bust one of them. I will post the mug shots when I succeed. UGLY


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> I wish I was out brawling some sharks 850! I have not recovered from the last beating I took down at the octagon. A few more therapy sessions and they should let me out of my straight jacket! My next goal is landing a big bull Shark in Blackwater River! I know they are out there right now its just a matter of time before I bust one of them. I will post the mug shots when I succeed. UGLY


Haha, Ugly I could read your posts all day.. Can't wait to battle some sharks with you when I get back down to FL in a few weeks.


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

Smarty said:


> 850 you signed off right as I posted. Well did you get busy or did you get skunked? Thinking I'll try my luck Sunday night.


sorry for the late reply been out job searching. I managed 6 nice trout. The bite is normally much better this time of year. Gonna try again maybe Sunday.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

I might show up late Sunday night. If so I'll probably be alone as usual and headed toward the deeper water out on the bridge GB side. Old guy, a red rolling cooler with a white top and loaded down. Probably still won't catch shit! :laughing: 
Name is Marty man, stop me for a minute if you feel like saying hello. I usually don't stop to talk to anyone because I don't want to disturb anyone. Either way I hope you catch something decent out there. Lord knows I've been trying lately but haven't had much luck except the usual whiting and ground mullet. They still sizzle though :yes:


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

Smarty said:


> I might show up late Sunday night. If so I'll probably be alone as usual and headed toward the deeper water out on the bridge GB side. Old guy, a red rolling cooler with a white top and loaded down. Probably still won't catch shit! :laughing:
> Name is Marty man, stop me for a minute if you feel like saying hello. I usually don't stop to talk to anyone because I don't want to disturb anyone. Either way I hope you catch something decent out there. Lord knows I've been trying lately but haven't had much luck except the usual whiting and ground mullet. They still sizzle though :yes:


you're nuts i will take whiting and ground mullet all day. 

i'm going out today to try for spanish and if that doesn't work gonna try and catch some trout


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

flex said:


> you're nuts i will take whiting and ground mullet all day.
> 
> i'm going out today to try for spanish and if that doesn't work gonna try and catch some trout


Gonna have to move my night to Monday night due to work. Flex don't get me wrong buddy. I actually love frying up whiting and ground mullet. They damn sure taste good. Lately just have had the taste for a red but haven't had any luck with catching a slot one. No complaints though, I'm damn sure not starving :laughing:


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

the groundmullet/whiting were hot yesterday up until the current changed directions. they are good size too.. they were biting close to the bridge on shrimp and cut croaker and when they hit they hit!


----------

